# Standfuß für 3 Monitore



## Xukii (12. Juni 2012)

*Standfuß für 3 Monitore*

Hallo an alle.

  Ich bin auf der suche nach einem Monitorhalter, genauer einen Fuß. Für meine 3 Monitore ( Asus ve27q ) Ich möchte keine Wandhalterung haben.
  Ich Möchte das bei dem Standfuss die 3 Monitore neben einander sind und die beiden Äußeren schräge sind

  Habe schon gegooglt, leider nichts gefunden, vll. hat ja wer von euch das schon mal irgendwo gesehen. Und kann mir nen Tipp geben oder nen Link?

  Mfg
  Daniel


----------



## ich111 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Standfuß für 3 Monitore*

Für 27 Zoll wird das schwierig, 24" gäbs genug


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Standfuß für 3 Monitore*

Meinst du sowas 

Triple Screen - Trading-PC


----------



## Superwip (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Standfuß für 3 Monitore*

Der XFX Triple Monitor Stand (FX-TRIS-TAND) | Geizhals.at EU fällt mir etwa ein oder der Ergotron LX Lift Stand für 3 Monitore (33-296-195) | Geizhals.at EU , beide sind leider ziemlich teuer

Ein Selbstbau wäre eine billigere Alternative.


----------



## Xukii (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Standfuß für 3 Monitore*

ja genau sowas suche ich!

Aber für 27 zoll.

der link von Matrix, da stehen net mal Preise bei, oder ich habs übersehen =(


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Standfuß für 3 Monitore*

Habe hier noch ein Link.Da steht 20"-28"TFT

Multi Monitor Halterung für 20" - 28" www.monitorhalterung.de online kaufen multimonitor halterung dual monitore

Etwas runter scrollen,da kommen dann die 3 Halterung.


----------



## Xukii (12. Juni 2012)

Danke schön.

Das sind ja ganz schön gesalzene Preise. Das hätte ich nicht erwartet. Mal sehn was man noch so findet. Im Netz und auf dem letzten Link.


----------



## Superwip (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Standfuß für 3 Monitore*

Ich würde mir auf Basis von einzel-Monitorhalterungen und Aluprofilen etwas basteln, das ist zwar auch nicht billig aber wenigstens billiger


----------



## Xukii (14. Juni 2012)

Ja das wäre was, eigentlich bräuchte ich auch das geschwungene Profil und die Halterung der Monitore. Standfuss könnte ich mir selber Fräsen.


----------

